# Dealer "review" of the TT2.



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

My dealerman is just back from his TT2 trip to Germanyland.

His words:

Just got back, had the opportunity to thrash the cars around the track. Can't describe how good the car handles. We also drove the merc slk and the bmw z4. The car is light years ahead of the opposition not just saying this because i work for audi, when you drive the car you will get my drift.

OK, so perhaps not the most extensive or objective review. But it'll do for me 

He also said that there's no confirmation of build week yet. :x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Keep telling you that. :lol:

Its all dealer bull with regards to build dates. Orders will be uploaded in Aug - that when you will know.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Its all dealer bull with regards to build dates. Orders will be uploaded in Aug - that when you will know.


I'm actually quite impressed that I've had no bull from my dealerman. How did he get the job???


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I get no bull from my dealer. He keeps his mouth shut... until there is some official news.

OK, he did talk bull when he said I shouldn't px the car because I 'd flog it in no time for a lot more. That was 4 weeks ago.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> OK, he did talk bull when he said I shouldn't px the car because I 'd flog it in no time for a lot more. That was 4 weeks ago.


No, that was dealerspeak for "no way is that heap of junk going to sit on my forecourt."

:lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I thought he was being honest. I think what he meant was, "Have seen our forecourt? Piccadilly Circus on a bad day."


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

I have already commented on the problems i had shifting my A3 diesel sport. The problem is would you part with that amount of cash privately, got to admit i would think twice! If you have the money in the first place chances are you can scrape the differnce and give it to a stealer for a bit of peace of mind. SOLD AS SEEN doesnt cut it when your talking 14K!

I am not sure where you live but i only dropped lucky bacause a stealer from down south wanted it, where he knew he could just mark it up and ensure he got the money. I am from just out side Birmingham. I got (if i remember correctly) 15250 for my A3 (met blue, bose. xenons, 14 months old, 10.5K miles) the stealer dropped it straight on the court for 17995 :x Dont know what he got and dont care, but he didnt even need to clean it, it was immaculate.

Rant over, thanks!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Dealer security at Â£2k does not make any sense when you can get a good aftermarket warranty for less than Â£500. But then again, the dealer isn't marking up ti Â£18k because he doesn't think he'll sell it. Too many silly people about.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> My dealerman is just back from his TT2 trip to Germanyland.
> 
> His words:
> 
> ...


Ask them now to test track the new Focus ST? :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I recently changed my order to take out a few options and add in MR. This made the price a smiggin over a round figure. I asked the dealer whether he could knock the the few quid off to make it even. This was his response.



> No concession on RRP is available - having driven the 3.2 at Nurburgring last week, I understand why!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I have a lot off pictures from the testing on the circuit.
But nobody want's to help me for putting them online. I want them to share with you.

So? where can i send them to?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> I recently changed my order to take out a few options and add in MR. This made the price a smiggin over a round figure. I asked the dealer whether he could knock the the few quid off to make it even. This was his response.
> 
> 
> 
> > No concession on RRP is available - having driven the 3.2 at Nurburgring last week, I understand why!


 :lol: you should have done your deal *before* he'd done the drive :lol:

I think that my order/deposit was either the 2nd or 3rd that the dealer had confirmed. He was a little more "flexible" :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Rebel said:


> I have a lot off pictures from the testing on the circuit.
> But nobody want's to help me for putting them online. I want them to share with you.
> 
> So? where can i send them to?


How many is "a lot" ... and how big are the files? Depending on the answers, I could host them for you.

Alternatively, use one of the freebie pic-hosting sites


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

> I have a lot of pictures from the testing on the circuit


I've PM'ed you.
Send me the best photos and I'll see what I can do.

Cheers
Donald


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > I recently changed my order to take out a few options and add in MR. This made the price a smiggin over a round figure. I asked the dealer whether he could knock the the few quid off to make it even. This was his response.
> ...


 [smiley=forelocktugging.gif] Well, I bow down to your superior negotiating skills. :-*

I would never have guessed they would give a discount when I ordered - not to mere mortals such as myself - so the thought never crossed my mind. I just thought, to make the figures easier on the eye, what the hell, I'll ask. Wish I hadn't! Looks like the car's going to be a sensation, which is all good for residuals (premiums, dare I say it!)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I've sent them to Dr. Phibes and he will post them on the forum.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> [smiley=forelocktugging.gif] Well, I bow down to your superior negotiating skills. :-*


 :lol: I think it might have been more to do with a happy coincidence of beneficial coincidences. Still, I'll take 27.5p discount anyway I can get it :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I got a penny!

Tried to argue, but they refused to play.


----------



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

Our local salesman was also out on track with the new TT last Thurs/Fri aus Deutschland - this is a summary of what he had to say (just to add a different perspective):

'Not that different to drive from the current car - especially the QS. The instructor, a race driver, told us all to follow him and keep up (each car with a pair of Audi salesmen in took it in turns to follow the leader, the rest followed them), all were in 3.2 DSG's with ESP on. Only when they got back to pits did they realise he was in a 2.0T FWD! Those who ignored the 'leave the ESP on' instruction spun out!'

I have also seen his pictures from inside the car - the reason they spun is clear - brakes still on deep into the corner in one picture (so I assume the ESP was firmly switched on!), missing the apex by a country mile, and generally some odd lines round the circuit! (Not my salesman of course :wink: - he was just taking the pictures of the others getting it wrong!)

I think this tells us nothing yet, the Evo review versus the 350Z seemed spot on - 4.5 stars, half a star up on the MKI, and still slightly less involving than the RWD stuff - which is fine on perfect roads, race tracks etc but quattro gives the edge when conditions are less than perfect (about 90% of the time where I live!)

I am sure the new car will be great to drive and if you already like it, it looks even better in the metal! I am quite happy with my QS for now and will be watching the early owner/long term reports on the new model.


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Does anyone who if all/some or a mixture of the test cars in Germany had 'Magnetic Ride' fitted?

My dealer came back this week to say I should 'really consider' following the test drives that some of the Edinburgh team had in Germany :?:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Didn't i told you so


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Here are Rebel's photos:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Were they are on lowered / sports suspension? The rear looks especially low compared to what I though standard looked like (looks at the last 6 pics or so).


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Didn't someone say they all had Magnetic ride?

Steve


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Yep they all had Magnetic ride :wink:

Leather pack also look great. 
And Alumium optic also


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

The Red TT was the instructor in the 2.0 TFSI...


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

I wonder why the instructor opted for the 2.0 one?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

ezzie said:


> I wonder why the instructor opted for the 2.0 one?


Ask Tosh !


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

He couldnt handle the power of the 3.2.

You can say what you like, the 20T is nowhere near as good as the 3.2. If you want the cheap option i dont mind and wont laugh :wink:


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> He couldnt handle the power of the 3.2.


PMSL


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

My dealer said that the option "magnetic ride" on a 2.0 TFSI will fill the gap between the 3.2. and the 2.0 . So in other words. You will accelerate less than a second faster than me, but in the forst corner i'm right at your tail again Tosch


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

All this talk is making me consider the magnetic ride option... The problem is that my car is already on the 32K and the magnetic ride ain't cheap... Of course it would take off the sports suspension, making the total difference only Â£625... Also it would mean that i would receive my car only in Feb... :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its down to you but the money will be wasted when you come to sell the car on. I dont see it makes much difference - if any for normal driving.

You planning on tracking your car?


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Its down to you but the money will be wasted when you come to sell the car on. I dont see it makes much difference - if any for normal driving.
> 
> You planning on tracking your car?


Nah, my insurance is already too high without tracking the car. I will do fast cornering and driving on a daily basis, because that's what I do, but I think that the sports suspension will do.

Also, it seems that the first evaluations of the standard suspension are quite positive, so I expect the sports one to be better. I will stick with it and get my car earlier.

BTW, you commented that the 3.2 is far superior to the 2.0T, but on WhatCar's review they say that the V6 isn't as keen to rev up as the smaller engine. Also, with the added weight and quattro, you may end up with a car that isn't that quicker and also loose a bit of the thrills due to the AWD, isn't it? What do you think?


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

tehdarkstar said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > ...also loose a bit of the thrills due to the AWD, isn't it? What do you think?


Yes it's always fun to think you might disappear through a hedge at any moment!!  More thrills from a rear wheel drive would be true I think but not so much for a front wheel drive TT. But take your point.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

VeeDubDan said:


> Yes it's always fun to think you might disappear through a hedge at any moment!!


Exactly! :lol: Live fast, die young! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

tehdarkstar said:


> BTW, you commented that the 3.2 is far superior to the 2.0T, but on WhatCar's review they say that the V6 isn't as keen to rev up as the smaller engine. Also, with the added weight and quattro, you may end up with a car that isn't that quicker and also loose a bit of the thrills due to the AWD, isn't it? What do you think?


I spoke to 3 dealers about their experiences at the audi dealer event in germany. Two of them actually asked the insructor which car he would have (other said prefer - but same thing) and they both got the same answer - V6.

The honest answer - ive not idea, you or we are reallying on other people to tell us whats the best. The car mags look at best package which includes price so its a compromise.

The reason i went V6 is i dont want FWD, I also think the non turbo engines are more relaxing to drive and dont give out a 'thrashing' sound (granted ive not heard either car in real life). Also the mid range pickup is better on the V6s as you dont have to wait for the turbo. Other reasons - kit, i think the half and half seats look cheap like something out of a golf or focus.

O and the real reason the twin pipe. :wink:

If i couldnt afford the 3.2 would i get a 20T? dunno possible. yeah i guess so.

Just enjoy what you want. you wont like my options, i wont like yours, other will disagree on colours etc etc. (it really doesnt matter - smile  new car coming soon)


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I spoke to 3 dealers about their experiences at the audi dealer event in germany. Two of them actually asked the insructor which car he would have (other said prefer - but same thing) and they both got the same answer - V6.
> 
> The honest answer - ive not idea, you or we are reallying on other people to tell us whats the best. The car mags look at best package which includes price so its a compromise.
> 
> The reason i went V6 is i dont want FWD, I also think the non turbo engines are more relaxing to drive and dont give out a 'thrashing' sound (granted ive not heard either car in real life). Also the mid range pickup is better on the V6s as you dont have to wait for the turbo. Other reasons - kit, i think the half and half seats look cheap like something out of a golf or focus.


I get your point... I quite like small engines and considering the performance figures, the 2.0T has got plenty for what I want. About the kit, I have specced my car up to everything I could, so it won't really make a difference. Actually, I wanted everything from the 3.2Q version, except the 3.2 engine and the quattro... :wink:



Toshiba said:


> O and the real reason the twin pipe.


Yeah, that's the one thing I couldn't get... 



Toshiba said:


> Just enjoy what you want. you wont like my options, i wont like yours, other will disagree on colours etc etc. (it really doesnt matter - smile  new car coming soon)


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I agree the performance of the 20T is good.

Kit - tried to keep the options to a bare min, but sill ended up costing 3k i think. didnt want to spend more as all the money spent on options is lost when you sell.

pipes - im sure that wont take long to fix. Go for four outlets, two each side.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Kit - tried to keep the options to a bare min, but sill ended up costing 3k i think. didnt want to spend more as all the money spent on options is lost when you sell.


Are you getting S-tronic on yours?



Toshiba said:


> pipes - im sure that wont take long to fix. Go for four outlets, two each side.


I will most certainly do! :lol: As long as it doesn't void the warranty and doesn't cost me my two legs I will add a four outlets pipe. It's going to look so hot!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

tehdarkstar said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Kit - tried to keep the options to a bare min, but sill ended up costing 3k i think. didnt want to spend more as all the money spent on options is lost when you sell.
> ...


On the red one before this qs - i got it at 12 lunch time on sept 1st and i'd had a miltek put on by 3pm :lol: doesnt void the warranty.

No gone manual. xenons are the bulk of the extras Â£900+, bose, ipod, tpm, parking, paint, isofix,cruise, autopack and something else that has slipped my mind.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I think the four outlets exhaust will not only give you the looks, but also the noise. I will put it on as soon as it becomes available!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

tehdarkstar said:


> All this talk is making me consider the magnetic ride option... The problem is that my car is already on the 32K and the magnetic ride ain't cheap... Of course it would take off the sports suspension, making the total difference only Â£625... Also it would mean that i would receive my car only in Feb... :?


does this mean the magnetic ride cannot be done in combination with the sports suspension lowered 10mm??

or does magnetic ride include a drop?


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

I see that many people here has already ordered new TT... I would like to ask those people, have you seen it live or only on pictures ?

I dont want to risk and order a car which Ive seen only on pictures and didnt drive it... Im sure that new TT is amazing car to drive, but some car looks on pictures very well, and when you see it on a road doesnt look good anymore - SLK for example, I really liked it on pictures, but when Ive seen it in shop, I was very disappointed...

I will 99% order new TT, but before that I must see it, and try it. Then I will make my decision...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

most people have seen the car in the flesh but no one has driven it yet.

I can certainly say that the pictures do no justice to the car. In the flesh it is a very good looking car, short stocky modern and certainly a TT.

get a one of the audi displays to see it then you will definately order.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Shakal said:


> I see that many people here has already ordered new TT... I would like to ask those people, have you seen it live or only on pictures ?
> 
> I dont want to risk and order a car which Ive seen only on pictures and didnt drive it... Im sure that new TT is amazing car to drive, but some car looks on pictures very well, and when you see it on a road doesnt look good anymore - SLK for example, I really liked it on pictures, but when Ive seen it in shop, I was very disappointed...
> 
> I will 99% order new TT, but before that I must see it, and try it. Then I will make my decision...


I've not seen the car in real flesh, like you said.
But i like the old TT very much, and the pictures off the new one i like even more. The new one drives much and much betther and the press likes him too in their test.
I've waites too long for a new car, since i sold my old TT. I've waited for the Porsche Cayman (without the S) and the Z4 coupe and the TT.
I need a car now, and want to wait another year.
And i can asure you, if you order your TT in decmeber the waitinglist will be at least 5-6 months. Because this car will sell, believe me.

and than....It's only a car....not a marriage for 40 years
8)


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

DXN said:


> most people have seen the car in the flesh but no one has driven it yet.
> 
> I can certainly say that the pictures do no justice to the car. In the flesh it is a very good looking car, short stocky modern and certainly a TT.
> 
> get a one of the audi displays to see it then you will definately order.


I will be invited on pressentation here in our country (because Im owner of TT Mk1), but it will be next month, because they still dont have new TT and will get it next month...

On some pictures new TT looks great, but on some pictures looks ordinary.. But in all videos Ive seen ( http://www.autovisie.nl/redactioneel/fo ... m_audi_tt/ ) and 5thGear`s video looks great - better than on pictures.

Is anyone here from Austria ? Is it already possible to see it there ?


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Shakal said:


> I see that many people here has already ordered new TT... I would like to ask those people, have you seen it live or only on pictures ?
> 
> I dont want to risk and order a car which Ive seen only on pictures and didnt drive it... Im sure that new TT is amazing car to drive, but some car looks on pictures very well, and when you see it on a road doesnt look good anymore - SLK for example, I really liked it on pictures, but when Ive seen it in shop, I was very disappointed...
> 
> I will 99% order new TT, but before that I must see it, and try it. Then I will make my decision...


I have only seen pictures, but since the first picture I knew that I wanted that car. I also need a car by January, so I can't afford and don't want to wait 6 months on a waiting list. You can always place an order now (you won't be receiving it before Jan probably), giving you time to cancel the order if you don't like it.



DXN said:


> does this mean the magnetic ride cannot be done in combination with the sports suspension lowered 10mm??
> 
> or does magnetic ride include a drop?


The magnetic ride is lower than the standard car, like the sports suspension. The sports suspension is an intermediary solution, being the magnetic one the best you can have, if you want to pay Â£1.1K and wait until January.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Necroscope said:


> I have already commented on the problems i had shifting my A3 diesel sport. The problem is would you part with that amount of cash privately, got to admit i would think twice! If you have the money in the first place chances are you can scrape the differnce and give it to a stealer for a bit of peace of mind. SOLD AS SEEN doesnt cut it when your talking 14K!
> 
> I am not sure where you live but i only dropped lucky bacause a stealer from down south wanted it, where he knew he could just mark it up and ensure he got the money. I am from just out side Birmingham. I got (if i remember correctly) 15250 for my A3 (met blue, bose. xenons, 14 months old, 10.5K miles) the stealer dropped it straight on the court for 17995 :x Dont know what he got and dont care, but he didnt even need to clean it, it was immaculate.
> 
> Rant over, thanks!


That makes me feel better, i got Â£13k for a box standard 2.0tdi sport (+bose+parking :? ) 3rd owner with 30k on the clock on an 03plate


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> You can say what you like, the 20T is nowhere near as good as the 3.2. If you want the cheap option i dont mind and wont laugh :wink:


So, Toshiba,...how did _you_ rate the 3.2 against the 2.0?

What, yet another car you`ve not driven being better than another car you`ve not driven thread?

This is a bit of a habit isn`t it? :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The comments are factual my reasons for the rating are this - The 20T is cheaper, The 20T is slow, The 20T doesnt have quattro.

Have you driven either? 
Have you ordered either?

Why do you care either way?
Do you even own a TT, in fact do you even own an Audi?

See the focus ST can now be had with 300bhp, 5.9 0-60. 360 version to follow - but let me guess its still not as good as anything else with a vw badge on in your eyes. :roll:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> The comments are factual my reasons for the rating are this - The 20T is cheaper, The 20T is slow, The 20T doesnt have quattro.


That's a bit arrogant, isn't it? Cheaper it is indeed. Slow? Well, max speed of 149mph and 0-60 in 6.6 seconds don't fall exactly in my category of slow cars. quattro??? I think that quattro is for people who doesn't know how to drive and needs additional aid to get them around the bends. I can do just fine with FWD and don't need a sedated drive.

What WhatCar? (New Reg 2006 issue) says:



> To a certain extent, Audi has shot itself in the foot: The 2.0-litre engine is so good that it makes the larger, more expensive 3.2-litre V6 seem rather superfluous. Granted, the 3.2 carries the extra weight of its Quattro four-wheel drive system - the 2.0-litre cars are front-wheel drive only - but it has an extra 49bhp to help overcome this penalty.
> 
> On paper, the bigger engine does have a slight performance advantage, but it doesn't feel like it because it isn't as keen to rev as its smaller sibling. Additionally, the 2.0-litre returns 36.6mpg compared with the V6's 27.4mpg. The final nail in the coffin for the V6 is its Â£5000 premium over the 2.0-litre's Â£24,285 list price.


They also say about the 2.0T:


> Handling is sharp, front-end grip prodigious, body roll negligible.


In my case I have chosen the 2.0 litres version because I fundamentally disagree with V6 engines in small cars and don't like quattro. The price of my car with all the options put me well above the price of the V6 version. It's starting to get a bit tiring, however, to see people slag off the 2.0 litres version every day without even driving it.[/quote]


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

I think we all have much more in common in choosing to order the mark2 than the differences in choice of engine. We may just have to agree to disagree on which is the better package overall. Its just the waiting that's making me twitchy, now we are finally in August, its hopefully in the single figure weeks.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

tehdarkstar said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > The comments are factual my reasons for the rating are this - The 20T is cheaper, The 20T is slow, The 20T doesnt have quattro.
> ...


Hold on - i clearly gave my reasons for MY view - you can either agree or disagree, but they are factual even if you dont agree with them. Why others are saying the same thing i cant really answer - Maybe its just a wind up?

149 is 'slower' than the V6, 6.6 0-60 is slower than the V6 - so in my book thats a fact. Im not saying its slow, i said 'slower'

25k vs 30k makes the 20T cheaper. so again thats a fact (not talking options).

Quattro is the soul of the TT IMO. Not sure how you can not like the feel of a quattro system but thats your choice. I again fail to see how you can say quattro is for 'bad drivers' and 'good drivers' have FWD. (i could be equally rude and say people are only buying the 20T FWD version due to not been able to afford a 'real' one or the lack of a 20T Quattro).

The reviews in mags like 'what car' are about overall value for money. The MKI TT was 'better' in 180bhp guise when you look through these types of magazines - if this is the case why does everyone get the 225 and say the 225 is better?

How can YOU say you dont like V6s or Quattro in the new TT when you havent driven one either? Im saying i Dont want FWD in a 30k car - its just wrong, so i have purchased a V6 (as well as for the instant power, and more relaxed feel when compared to a 4pot).

People want the quattro system, thats why they are making the comments with regards to the FWD cars. FWD 20T is also the reason why the MKII wont have the impact of the MKI as the MKI owners are simply unhappy about it been FWD (and 200bhp) maybe. If you are not bothered about it and the car suits your needs so be it. No one is saying cancel it.

The same comments got made with regards FWD versions of the MKI TTR150 and the TTC180/190.

This is a public forum and you will not get everyone to agree with you, or disagree with you.

We have debate after debate about colour but its all about what you want.
you dont have to agree of follow the others. you have made a choice - be happy with it. Is this not the same thing?

Dont let it bother you.

For me the V6 is better - if others agree with me, fair enough, if everyone in the world agrees with you, fair enough. Im not going to change my mind and im not telling you to change yours either.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> 149 is 'slower' than the V6, 6.6 0-60 is slower than the V6 - so in my book thats a fact. Im not saying its slow, i said 'slower'


You did say 'slow', not 'slower'. 



Toshiba said:


> 25k vs 30k makes the 20T cheaper. so again thats a fact (not talking options).


I did agree with that.



Toshiba said:


> Quattro is the soul of the TT IMO. Not sure how you can not like the feel of a quattro system but thats your choice. I again fail to see how you can say quattro is for 'bad drivers' and 'good drivers' have FWD. (i could be equally rude and say people are only buying the 20T FWD version due to not been able to afford a 'real' one or the lack of a 20T Quattro).


You did say that before in another post.



Toshiba said:


> The reviews in mags like 'what car' are about overall value for money. The MKI TT was 'better' in 180bhp guise when you look through these types of magazines - if this is the case why does everyone get the 225 and say the 225 is better?


I see your point even though they mention a couple of reasons why you may not like the V6 regardless of the price.



Toshiba said:


> How can YOU say you dont like V6s or Quattro in the new TT when you havent driven one either? Im saying i Dont want FWD in a 30k car - its just wrong, so i have purchased a V6 (as well as for the instant power, and more relaxed feel when compared to a 4pot).


I didn't say I don't like V6 or quattro on the TT. I said that I fundamentally disagree with big engines mounted on the front of small cars (and that applies for TT, A3, Z4, Focus, Golf, etc). I also said that I don't like quattro, regardless of the car. That's why I have chosen the 2.0T...



Toshiba said:


> This is a public forum and you will not get everyone to agree with you, or disagree with you.
> 
> We have debate after debate about colour but its all about what you want.
> you dont have to agree of follow the others. you have made a choice - be happy with it. Is this not the same thing?


I completely agree with you, but it just seems that a big number of the posts I have seen this week are quite disrespectful of the opinions of others. I like to express my opinions, but I try to do in a way that does't slag other people's choices.



Toshiba said:


> Dont let it bother you.


That's my last post on the subject, promise! :roll:



Toshiba said:


> For me the V6 is better - if others agree with me, fair enough, if everyone in the world agrees with you, fair enough. Im not going to change my mind and im not telling you to change yours either.


Good! Now let's go have a beer!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Tosh i respect your point off view. No offense

My MK2 with s-tronic does 6.4 sec , it's a little faster :wink: 
And my MK2 has magnetic ride and other features and is not cheaper than a 3.2 so that ain't the issue.

I like the turbo motor. i drove it in the gti and its a great motor.

i think both cars or a good choice.

it's all a mather off taste, and how you want to spend your money.

I don't want a standard 3.2 with no extra's. 
And a 3.2 with the extra's is to much close near a Porsche Cayman....

But which car we choose, as long we have fun with it.
And each day i find the MK1, too old fashion, more and more.

I will be the only one who never has the spoiler UP, if it isn't nessecary. 
Just when i needed it for the downforce otherwise it looks too cheap in my opinion. this spoiler could be betther.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont mind either point, im not saying im right or wrong only my reasons.

I agree with the extras + 3.2 = cayman, and i did think about it - however you have to add extras on to the caymen too so its still comes back to 10k.

we all get wound up in mines better than yours and its a never ending circle as you can look at it so many ways.

If im honest i think both cars are over priced and under spec'd. Xenons should be std, as should steering controls and blue tooth for a start.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

But a cayman needs no extra's.......it s a Porscheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

LOL

No i agree with you Tosh


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> If im honest i think both cars are over priced and under spec'd. Xenons should be std, as should steering controls and blue tooth for a start.


I agree with you on that... But that's the price you pay to have an Audi (or a BMW, Merc, Porsche for that matter), isn't it?


----------

